# Buying 2TB Internal HDD advice needed



## sandynator (Dec 12, 2016)

Currently I am using 1TB Internal Seagate barracuda HDD which was bought along with new PC in mid Feb 2015. 

Additionally I have connected 1 TB Seagate USb external HDD which was bought in may month of 2012 when HDD were at peak prices. Now a days this external HDD is continuously connected to desktop PC & I fear it may get damaged if used continuously as most data is stored in it. So from now on want to just keep it as Backup for laptops & desktops.

New internal HDD will be used mainly for Data Storage of all sorts.
I need better transfer & retrieval speed also so suggest accordingly.

Which should I choose?
Budget around 5k?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2016)

WD Caviar Blue 2TB -5000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2016)

You can also consider Toshiba HDD.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. 
BTW How are new Seagate ?
Prime ABGB gave me quote of 5300.

I seriously want to try WD HDDs so which models would be better Blue, Purple OR Black. Can stretch till 6k if really worth.

They told WD Purple is for CCTV setups only. 

My system is continuously working for 2-3 days on weekends [with 3 to 4 hrs break] & on Weekdays 6 to 8 hours daily with breaks in between.  

*Also do suggest me a decent cabinet without SMPS under 2k on following thread*.
*forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/199581-suggest-pc-cabinets-without-power-supply-under-2k.html


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2016)

with 6k you can get 1TB Black which has 5 years warranty. For good performance look for drives with 7200 RPM or above. In terms of build quality every manufacturer is almost same.

If you want 2TB get the purple one as it has 3 years warranty AFAIK.


----------

